# 5.4 owner, I want to hear some feedback



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

I need a new truck, I don't drive enough to justify a diesel ( 22 000 km since April 01). I currently have a 90 351w 5 speed, my trailer is a 6½X14 goose neck(dump trailer). I did not have the chance to use it at full capacity (15 000 lbs), but it may happen few times a years in the future.

I have an option on a 03 f350 ext cab, short box, 5.4 triton ,automatic, 4.10 and snow package.i don't like the color (burgundy) but all others 5.4 available are with 3.73 )

o% 48 or 2.9% 60 month on 03, first time we have low interest on SD in canada, usually deals are for truck below 8 600 gvwr.

*Could I expect satisfaction from that truck* ??? My other choice is a gm 6.0.

My tough is Ford front axle win over gm IFS, but gm automatic tranny is better and they have few more ponnies and a little bit more torque.

Dealer need an answer before 5pm Friday and I'am totally confused 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Denis - there is a local outfit here that uses newer Super Duties,both 250's and 350's,all with the 5.4 L.He swears by them.They are all just leased trucks,but have had very few problems over the 3 year period.He also says the gas mileage when plowing isn't too bad either.

You are correct on Ford having the edge with the solid front axle.Trannies are both strong.If you like the Ford,go for it.Good luck.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Ford Truck*

Denis, Chris is right on with this one..
Everyone that I have come a crossed that has the 5.4 is very satisfied with the performance of the engine and the truck overall. And handle plows and other added equipment without doing too much if any work to their suspension. Good luck making you decision.
 John........


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

Thanks guys, your opinion is very helpfull, first new truck, I don't want to make a 40 000$ mystake, also I plan to keep it many years.

Chris, do you know what kind of minor issues it was? Anyway, with any truck you may have problem! Just don't want the worst. Last years you told me you got better price on plow than here, I will contact you later.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Most of the problems that I know of that he had,were some minor issues with the front hubs,and an ABS problem.Both had been repaired with no other further problems.

I will call him today and ask if there were any other major things.

Let me know what your looking at for a plow,or other equipment,and I'll see what I can do for you.


----------



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

Haven't got to put mine to the snow test yet but I have pulled a couple trailers weighing 7000lbs and the only problems I had was going up and down some hefty hills I think it was lacking a little torque or HP. Looking at adding on a K&N air filter and new exhaust. I have pretty much the same truck as you are looking at. 03' F250 SD 4x4 super cab short bed 5.4L 4.10 limited slip, plow package, trailer package. Cost me $38,000 and that included -$5000 on my trade in:crying: So in with plow Meyers 7.5 and truck the price was actually $33,000 not to bad since sticker was around $36,500 with plow and the bed liner. Here is my truck.  http://community.webshots.com/photo/77425258/77425769PQuzir


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I spoke to him today,and the only major problem he seemed to have was getting decent warranty repair work done.The dealer screwed him several times trying to get the 4WD repaired,but it was no fault of the truck,just lazy technicians who didn't want to properly diagnose his problem.

He also mentioned some of his trucks would pull over 20 MPG in the summer.Not bad fuel mileage.

He will be replacing them with more Fords again this fall.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

A little late but you might want to hear this.

My brother in law is the mechanic for our fire dept. and we have 6 Expeditions with the 5.4. He's had to do head gaskets and intake gaskets on a number of them. I'll get you more specifics.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I have seen a few with headgsaket or intake problems,but no more than any other truck.It's still a pretty good motor overall,as Ford has had quite a while to work all the bugs out of it.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The 5.4 is decent engine,do not expect it to perform well when towing or loaded though,it will do the job though,just not quickly.If you have to have the solid axle,the Ford is the way to go. The GM 6.0 will easily outperform the Ford,and get better mileage too.they do not have much ground clearance or plow frame clearance .After driving both,Id go with the GM,only because performance means a lot to me,and the Gm delivers that with the base engine.The Ford is a proven setup ,and Id buy one in a heartbeat if I needed the solid axle.If I were you,id drive both,and make your desicion then.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

The Ford 5.4L engine, in my oppinion does not even begin to compare to the GM motor. The 5.4L is known extremely well for having spark plug issues, head gasket issues and coil pack problems due to coolant leaking on them. The spark plugs blowing right out of the heads is a real known problem on other message boards as well. Im not saying dont buy the Ford truck, just get the V10 if you want to stay with a gas motor. Also the 5.4L is kind of a dog in my oppinion, especially being in such a big truck, such as an F250-F350. Mike


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

I have a 2001 250 with the 5.4 and I have not had one problem. Truck has 55,000 miles on it and runs strong. Plowed for two years with a blizzard 810, pulls my 22 foot mowing trailer daily and occasionaly pulls my 24 foot heavy trailer with my tractor on it. So far no problems.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Ford 5.4*

Got a 5.4 in my Eddie Bauer Expy 4x4. I have the 3.73 limited slip , trailer tow package, dual a/c etc and for what I use it for it is fine. Have 51K on it now, and it has been no problem, other than a plug coil going out at 3000 miles, fixed under warranty.

I have towed 6000 lbs with it, took my thinderbird on a u-haul rent a trailer from Florida up to NJ. Only pain in the butt was at 58-67 miles an hour it was in the wrong side of the torque curve and the automatic OD kept shifting in and out. Once I got over 70 mph it pulled fine. Seemed like the engine had some vacuum sensors on it to delay the shifting in the lower gears at lower speeds, but it pulled fine for me.

Mostly it sits now, I only drive it on weekends now, use it for church and grocery shopping.It has been back and forth to Jersey and Florida 9 times, once twice in a three week period. Still have original brakes, original hoses and belts too. Gonna get those hoses changed before the next Jersey Florida trip, don't want to push it!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

The 5.4 is a good engine. We have a Ford F-250 with the 5.4 I would watch the u-joints. They are usually bad on a ford super duty. You might need new ones every season. If can do it though, I would go diesel. They run so cool when plowing. You will get what you paid extra when it comes time for resale. I'm hearing bad things about the new 6 liter so I would try to find an 03 with the 7.3 maybe some good rebates too. I will never but another gas again. I love diesel!!!


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Now that I think about it, my 2001 60k miles f-250 does the same shifting thing. At about 50 or so, it will shift in and out of od. It is a pain. I'm afraid my truck is gonna die or something. I'm glad to hear it isnt just me. When I speed up past 60 it goes away. Its just between 50 and 60 that it will shift up and down when it wants. I find myself turning off od sometimes which kills gas mileage.


----------



## Randy Clarke (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm on my 4th F250 this 03 replaced a 01 same as your looking at but with 3.73 axle. 42,000km going ahead, a bunch backing up. The 4.10 axle will solve the shifting tranny by getting th 5.4 in it's power range. I deal every 18 mos. now because these trucks have such great resale here. I put an open K/N intake and Gibson cat-back on ands it really helps the power pulling. I take the items off and sell them when I deal. The v-10 is great but scares the average Joe on re-sale. Heavy hauler's buying used want diesel here. Repairs none, no warranty work just services. It will pull anything our diesels will, we just leave 10 minutes earlier.......ya it's a lot slower but does it all at reasonable cost.
The 01 lost the tranny at 80,000km due to a broken reverse sprag I believe, the dealer good willed it no-charge. No other repairs just service. Plows on the trucks also. My 2000 Excursion PSD auto 4x4 has 190,000km - 1 starter, 1 center link, 3-sets of shocks, 3-sets of tires, lots of oil changes and filters, 4-sets of brakes. Ford had a brake problem on the EX the last time brakes where done we used drilled rotors and carbon pads and the brakes have gone twice as far and lots left.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

*5.4 engine*

My f-250 has a 5.8 351 vs 5.4 330.my truck is a 96 and they downsized the engine years back.I've driven a 5.4 in a newer F-250 and they have no comparison to the tork that is produced from the 5.8.I think they are sluggish in tork with that new 5.4.Though the horsepower is greater in the 5.4 occording to ford, but I see no difference.I personally like the 351 5.8 better.

The ten cylinder, now that is kick ass, they have alot of power but also guzzle alot of gas.

I do like the way the newer F-250's drive.I read last year that Ford is gonna redesign the F-250/350 either next year or by 2005, cant wait to see what it will look like.


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

i have a 2001 f2505.4l reg cab 4.10. ive seen on here people mentioning up to 20 miles to the gallon. i get 11.5 with the tailgate up and up around 14mpg with the taligate down. i figured this was about right but after a couple of post ive seen, is my truck half dead or what.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

yako - the 4.10's may have a lot to do with your poor mileage.Laden weight and driving style will affect it too.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

The 410s definitely have alot to do with it. Your rpm's are always higher at any given speed than a guy with the exact truck as you, but with 373 gears. With those gears you are sort of always revving the motor. Naturally, your driving habits will have alot to do with it too as Chris stated, and using the A.C. will affect mpg also. Im sure those 410s plow good though.  Mike


----------



## yako (Sep 1, 2003)

my other truck is a diesel and i sure wish this one was too. but its treated me pretty well so other than prices at the pump i cant really complain.


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Is that really true if you put down your tailgate you get better mileage? I heard that awhile back and did it for awhile but never noticed the difference.I get 11 mpg on highway and maybe 8 or 9 in the city.
One thing I did notice it felt as if I got a little better pickup with the tailgate down, or maybe it was all in my head.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

It makes less wind drag and gives you better gas mileage. Do you remember when air gates were popular? lol


----------



## beherit316 (Aug 28, 2003)

Those things you put on back where your tailgate went? Pro-Net's.Yes I remember them.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

Follow up

I'll take possession of the truck next week and the plow will follow.

The bad news, I have to pay interest on it, the 0% is not available for snowplowing/ commercial use of the truck.


----------



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

That's why I bought mine as a personal vehicle and then turned it over as my business vehicle. Still paying 0% interest


----------



## iski3d (Apr 9, 2001)

Dont let anyone kid you, the 5.4 is a dog and i am thinking of selling my truck just to get rid of it and get a v-10. the 5.4 is just too small for a heavy rig! and it gets about 10 miles per gallon, same as the v-10.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree that it does get horrible gas mileage.


----------



## Manx (Jan 2, 2002)

It's not all that bad on gas
I get about 13 mpg and that's with the 4:10 and 285's 

plowing It's maybe 10 or so


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I get around 11 mpg, and I drive my truck easy. I hardly ever have the rpm abobe 3k when accelerating. Driving with the tailgate down gives me 1 or 2 mpg better. I am disappointed with this engine. I would take a 351 anyday over the 5.4. Or better yet, I wish Ford would use the Cummins. lol


----------



## JThompson (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm also considering a 2000 F350 with a 5.4. Truck needs a exhaust manifold stud. I asked a mechanic buddy of mine about the 5.4. One of his friends told him they need to lift the body off to change the engine in the Expedition!!!! Anyone ever hear of this?????


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

Nope, but it is mounted way back. I wouldn't want to work on one. Try to find a 7.3 psd. I wouldn't trust the 6.0 and I don't like the 5.4 either.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Fords in general are a nightmare to work on,any of the F series 99 and up are difficult to work on. When i lift the hood of a 7.3 PSD i get chills just thinking about having to work on it.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree John I wouldn't want to get under the hood of a Ford either. Cummins would be the way to go. I was just recommending psd over the weak 5.4 if he is a Ford man.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It's actually easier to lift the body off than trying to work under the tight confines of the engine bay.A lot of the good Ford guys can have the whole body lifted off in a 1/2 hour.


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

5.4 is barely enough motor to get the job done. And milleage is nothing to brag about. I pull a 5,000# trailer and it can't power up hills very well. V-10 is the way to go. Or the 7.3 if you have the extra cash.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't really think that any gass engine plows like a diesel. My cummins works all night and doesn't even get fully warmed up. lol
I always thought that a v-10 had power until I bought a diesel.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Mine loves to sip motor oil. No leaks or smoking. About a qt.every 1000 clicks.


----------

